# Best afternoon in a while!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Slabs! And I thought they were done for the year. Did you find them in deep water?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job,thats a small cooler or dang big fish. Which ever nice haul.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dipping out on a Thursday?!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Slabs! And I thought they were done for the year. Did you find them in deep water?




6-10’. Post spawn I assume but about half had bloody tore up fins. All on jigs. All were Between 13 and 15”


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's some really nice crappie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

removed


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Seeing that monster crappie got ya going huh!!!! hahaha good deal catching some eats brother!


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> 6-10’. Post spawn I assume but* about half had bloody tore up fins.* All on jigs. All were Between 13 and 15”


???


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Try'n. I'm dying to get back out but looks like it will be at least middle of June.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n happy.... no longer sad ...must do happy crappie dance ! Nice box of fish Kevin !

http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=147222595685494&id=125174914556929

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> ???




Spawning injuries


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well yesterday didn’t last. Caught 7 more today. Weighed the biggest 15 from yesterday and today. 20.4 pounds. Very few eggs. I guess spring is over


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Well yesterday didn’t last. Caught 7 more today. Weighed the biggest 15 from yesterday and today. 20.4 pounds. Very few eggs. I guess spring is over


Imagine what they would have weighed full of eggs!


----------

